# Games Day Baltimore 2009 - Korsarro Khan and more...



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello to my American friends - if you're attending Game Day Baltimore we'd really appreciate it here on Heresy if you could be our eyes and ears. News and Rumours is the heartbeat of all good forums, and we've beat bigger sites to the punch at the Design Open Day and the Forgeworld Open Day recently. A third strike would be lovely! :grin:

*What we're looking for is photos of all the cool new things seen at the day - models, inside/outside of books, boxes, green, cabs, tables and Golden Daemon. Any new information straight from those in the know would be lovely too.*

I've created a Baltimore Games Day group album on Photobucket:

http://photobucket.com/Baltimore_GD09

For those who don't have their own photo hosting - or alternatively use the forum's attachment system. *IF POSSIBLE, PLEASE WRITE HERESY-ONLINE.NET ON ALL PHOTOS - OR USE THE BELOW WATERMARK:*







 
*PLEASE POST ALL PHOTOS IN FROM GAMES DAY BALTIMORE IN THIS THREAD! *​ 
We mods are incredibly generous with reputation points for quality news posts, and I'm always keeping my eye on members who deserve the _Mark of the Hydra_:







 
Thanks,

Syph


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Djinn said he was on his way there, you might run into him.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm not flying to America Gal


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm going to try and make it down, however my professor assigned my final exam for this weekend and I may need access to my schools library for it. here's hoping I don’t need it.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I am going tomorrow but don't have a digital camera, would have time to post them anyways, very busy weekend for me.

What I could do is take pics with my cel phone, if I catch anything new and exciting, then send them to someone who could post them. If anyone is interested PM me a cel # that can recieve pics by tomorrow morning. I'm not taking pics of everything and trying to send them all but only really exciting new first look stuff.

Let me know. Someone else has to put them up on-line cause I'm not smart enough to get them from my cel to a computer.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll try to grab a few pictures while I'm there tomorrow. Do you want shots of the armies on parade and the golden daemons or just the new releases and such?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I already have some pics from set up since I am staff I was able to go in a day early. We did not get a chance to look into the new release area though. I will be there at 7amish and will be snapping pics with my phone until I can not take anymore and then I will make some room. I do not think there is anything promising on display from what I could see from a distance but I will try and grab a black shirt and get him to spill some. Anyone that is there I will be at the F.A.I.L Gamers 40k area and floating around, my club badge has djinn24 on it as well as my T-Shirt so if you are there keep an eye out for me!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

killmaimburn said:


> I'll try to grab a few pictures while I'm there tomorrow. Do you want shots of the armies on parade and the golden daemons or just the new releases and such?


_Everything!_ :laugh: Though new stuff takes priority over GD and stuff like that.



djinn24 said:


> I already have some pics from set up since I am staff I was able to go in a day early. We did not get a chance to look into the new release area though. I will be there at 7amish and will be snapping pics with my phone until I can not take anymore and then I will make some room. I do not think there is anything promising on display from what I could see from a distance but I will try and grab a black shirt and get him to spill some. Anyone that is there I will be at the F.A.I.L Gamers 40k area and floating around, my club badge has djinn24 on it as well as my T-Shirt so if you are there keep an eye out for me!


Awesome, cheers djinn.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Only non released models I have seen were the ironclad, khan, and vulcan 'eavy metal painted. I talked with some red and black shirts and they are being tight mouthed. 

My cobra did not make first cut but it was photographed by thr GW folk in their photo section so maybe.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not going (a bit obviously), but all the best and good luck with that djinn


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Any pics as yet?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I saw thw Velks book and overall it looks like a great buy, but as everyone knows I am a FW nut. My club won best club and best Fantasy table, I will get some pics of it, I did some of the work on it. 

The vulcan model in person looks awesome, very dynamic. The khan model is a bit more static but they did design it where you can remove the legs and mount it on biker legs. 

None of the red or black shirts I spoke with would talk about anything coming out. I did notice and hear a few things though. The FW catalog has changed the pricing. The US priced are no longer a straight double price, I did not figure outwhat they converted the price as but the prices are now cheaper US side in the catalog. That means if the pound goes up we just order at the US price. Also the word is there is some internal issues with the direction of whitedwarf and to expect some change. Will converse with the rest of the club and see what they heard.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers djinn. Other sites were suggesting Khan was quite static and certainly not able to be mounted - glad to hear that it appears as though he can (what a waste if not!)

Looking forward to the first trickle of images.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Right, well Khan has made an appearance on Warseer, courtesy of D-9:

View attachment 2720




Vulkan certainly does look much better here, aye.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

my god khan is ....im in love errr im speachless about a modle since the BL verson of gaunt!

any more pics yet guys


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Khan does indeed look good. A little unspeical charactery though, could make a great base for a Veteran Sergeant. Vulkan's pose still looks a bit weird. Steps in the right direction though in terms of height.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Just got home from it. must say it was a HUGE let down as far as GDs go. here is hoping its better next year.

djinn24!! I spotted you there, I was the tall guy with the Bracer with wrenches on it.

I didn't get photos. However I was informed by some one that got to go to the super secret retailers meeting that there is an upcoming Guard tank that will include all the variants. I believe it was the bauwolf thing, can't remember exactly... three hour drive and haven't slept since Thursday night!


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

An additional angle of Khan and Ironclad Dread care of deadtau's blog and D-9, and the nifty wounded Orc from the Empire Archers set.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I really like the new Khan model (could make a neat Emperor's Champion)


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Indeed
Aweshum! *+Rep*


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I saw the plastic/resin vulture gunship in one of the display cases. I would've got a pic but my phone was almost dead.

It also had to punisher gatling cannons under the wings. So I guess that's 40 shots? Goodbye orc hoards!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Probably twin-linked rules-wise. But still, 40 shots sounds nice


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Really liking Khan and the Ironclad (*shock*) actually - I already liked Vulkan. I don't think, as others have said, that Khan quite has the Chapter Master look to him however like Marneus does.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Syph said:


> don't think, as others have said, that Khan quite has the Chapter Master look to him however like Marneus does.


maybe because Khan is not chapter master?

Khan looks great, Vulcan looks crapper than what I leave in the toilet, the ironclad is meh, not that impressive to be honest


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> maybe because Khan is not chapter master?
> 
> Khan looks great, Vulcan looks crapper than what I leave in the toilet, the ironclad is meh, not that impressive to be honest


Eeek, that's right, Captain of the 3rd Co. Shows how long it was since I last looked at my Marine Codex eh? Still, I think Sicarius has the edge in terms of Captain models.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> I saw the plastic/resin vulture gunship in one of the display cases. I would've got a pic but my phone was almost dead.
> 
> It also had to punisher gatling cannons under the wings. So I guess that's 40 shots? Goodbye orc hoards!


D-9 (who posted the Khan picture) has said, apparently, that he asked and they're 2 guns. _Not _twinlinked.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

great so, more marines?

both Khan and Vulcan look awful.

I'd like to see them put a little more effort into CSM characters tbh.

Oh, and the rest of the army choice.

That Ironclad does look hideous aswell, but, hopefully Forgeworld will make their own and correct it.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> Vulcan looks crapper than what I leave in the toilet


Then get your behind into a casting factory because your pooper produces gold! :biggrin: Sadly your fingertips/keyboard do not.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

they are good in keeping it secret


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah theres one problem, khans pose is kinda lame. His armour guite nice but his pose is just lame, and wheres his bike? :ireful2:


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

nobody knows


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

His bike is totally optional in the Codex. djinn24 said that the lower half is separate, so I imagine they're expecting a bit of modelling from White Scar players...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

His lower half has to be removed by cutting but matches biker legs alla a redshirt staffer I was speaking with.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

ah thanks not that I am using the model but still thanks


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> His lower half has to be removed by cutting but matches biker legs alla a redshirt staffer I was speaking with.


Thanks for the clarification bud.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

ugh, cutting a model... to much trouble and i tend to screw up. Oh well.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmm, and looking at him, he looks very difficult to cut too. I think you'd need to see the model in parts first to see where the cloak fits on and stuff, but I don't think it looks a particularly easy conversion. More so, isn't it difficult to ride no hands? :laugh:


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

I can ride my bycicle with no hands so a space marine commander should do that with no problems 

Edit: with cutting the belt gonna be the biggest problem


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I find it pretty annoying that GW constantly do this giving a bike as an codex option but not giving a model to support it,space marines,orks and eldar are all in the same boat, if your not going to do a model i say dont list it in the codex.
I would have thought that atleast the SM would have had a command upgrade sprue so we could convert a plastic bike into a chaplain,captain etc


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

QFT but the chaplain already has an bike but the commander and the libarien not


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Orochi said:


> great so, more marines?
> 
> both Khan and Vulcan look awful.
> 
> ...


Your not jyst saying ti because of GWS's focus on Space marines eh? 

Also if the Khan's Legs are detachable then what would you do about the cloak?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

We've established you'd need to saw them off, but I imagine (read: hope) that the backback has the cloak attached and therefore you could bend/adjust to fit a bike.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Syph said:


> We've established you'd need to saw them off, but I imagine (read: hope) that the backback has the cloak attached and therefore you could bend/adjust to fit a bike.


It isn't I can tell easily
The Cloak is too close to the model and the skull at Khan's side is without a doubt a sign that the cloak is connected
The only pieces that might not be atached is the Head, the arms and the back pack and even then the top piece might be seperate.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

maybe khan will be like Sergeant Chronus? where you get him by himself and parts for him to go on the bike? i hope so.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

dlakertor said:


> maybe khan will be like Sergeant Chronus? where you get him by himself and parts for him to go on the bike? i hope so.


No its only the one model. The cloak is attacked to the backpack, Khans waist is a biy thinner then a typical SM, to allow easier cutting, and there is no Khan boke kit as of right now.

Also I saw the Valk vulture conversion kit, did not get a pic, but it looks geat. It is already in the new FW catalog as well.

I saw the new Elf and Steamengine minis as well, the Steam Engine looks downright nice, and to me a bit larger then the pewter one, plus the Elves and Steam Engine are both Perry Twin models which normally says epic win.

Well in 3 days I have driven 1600 miles, slept 10 hours, won two club event, and traveled through 7 states and DC. I will post more when my eyes are nor crossing (just got back into Kentucky).


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

A rather nice (and BIG) pic care of Stuck Between Stations' blog of the Empire Greatswords painted in all different uniforms. Yes, we know they are overpriced... please leave your rage at the door. :wink:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dunno if these have been posted else where, I know the arms have been out but some decent pics of them.

Vulture Conversion









Ork Battlewagon Gun Conversion

























Reaver Arms

























40k Vehicle winner as an added bonus


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Better shots of the Warhound weapons:


----------

